# When to disbud Nigerian Dwarf kids



## AmyJoe (Jun 10, 2015)

our babies are 9 days old today. we can just now feel the slightest pimples on the boys...you have to really be looking though. their heads are not the size of oranges yet and we can't feel the girls buds at all. at what age should we have them disbudded. the guy we have that does it has always done their lamancha kids and he said they need done in the first week. no way can our kids be done yet. is there a certain way the horn buds should feel before we have it done?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

When you can feel the buds, then disbud. Especially the males since you get scurs on them the most.


----------



## AmyJoe (Jun 10, 2015)

do they make a disbudding iron smaller?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You want a half inch tip. You need to get everything.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

yeah I took our nigerian buckling who is 5 weeks old to the vet yesterday. They had to nip the tips of his horns off (lots of blood) then burn them. Poor baby. She said next time bring them in at 1 week.


----------



## AmyJoe (Jun 10, 2015)

once we shaved the girl you could just feel the bumps so we went ahead and had them both done. i wonder how long it will take for it to heal. so weird how some come out with bumps and some take forever to get them


----------

